# (NE) HR Chewy Chocolate Disastro MH "Astro" (NE)



## rjouben (Jul 29, 2004)

*HR Chewy Chocolate Disastro MH, QAA*

Breed: Labrador Retriever
Color: Chocolate
Whelped: February 21, 2002
AKC Reg: SR006718/04
UKC Reg: R174-702
OFA: LR-141396F24M-PI
CNM: LR-CNM06-517-M-PIV (Clear)
EIC: D08-064633 (Clear)
DNA: V409161

Visit his website or email him at [email protected] for more information, and pictures.


----------

